# craigslist



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Are there any good tips on selling on craigslist? 

What's the best thing to sell on there?

Do you sell in your area or try to sell in other areas? When I try to sell the same thing in different locations craigslist blocks it.

Is there a way to post an item on there that will go to everyone in the country at once??? Like e-bay??

Thanks


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is at least one website that'll let you search craigslist all over,not just your area.There may be others.So serious lookers can find your ad if you have something they want.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Plow Boy said:


> Are there any good tips on selling on craigslist?
> 
> What's the best thing to sell on there?
> 
> ...


1. You should have good writing skills. The fancier you get, you more people who will take you seriously. More example, only use one question mark, etc. Keep exclamation points down to a minimum. Things like that.
2. Craigslist is local; therefore, whatever sells locally, you will sell on Craigslist. Don't expect to make a fortune. Craigslist is composed mainly of bargain hunters.
3. You cannot post an ad in every area; Craigslist specifically prohibits this. You can, however, search the entire US for Craigslist. Use
*(search terms) site:craigslist.org*
on Google.


----------

